# Suggestions From You



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

Hey everyone. I wanted to post this here in Piranha-discussion since this is mainly what we're about here. The hobby. And topics in the Lounge too often get derailed and taken over by nonsense. 
A lot of you are newer members here, some are old schoolers. Either way, this is your website and without you this place becomes a relic. So with that in mind I'd like to open up this thread for discussing things you'd like to see. Be it new things, improving existing things, or if you're happy with the way things are then by all means let it be known.

I feel once in awhile it's good to have an open discussion about the way things are around here. I've been here for 10 years and one thing I've learned is you're the ones who truly run this website.

I for one would like to see the non-piranha topics expand a little more and take hold instead of having to discuss things in the Lounge area. I am very much into many other hobbies but there is nowhere I feel we can discuss those things with the current mindset going on with some members here. 
Having fun at the expense of everyone elses time and energy is killing this place where it would otherwise flourish. 
Thanks in advance for your responses.

-Mike


----------



## Titus (Dec 1, 2014)

In my opinion this forum has everything, threads for everything you can imagine and everything in between.

I think we need more courage to post in different topics and threads and generally look around more on it, and reply to topics, *this can be discouraging to new members * seeing everyone with 5000+ posts and talking about their own in one topic.

The platform is great, there's a thread for everything, we just need to post more and interact. I usually reply to threads but I'm sometimes discouraged to post too much because I don't wanna look dumb for the "big guys". You know what I mean...

It would be nice to have a "Tank Log" thread where everyone posts daily maintenance or just random stuff about their tank. I'd like some opinions on aquascaping (for example), I could post that in my log and if everyone here checked everyone's logs daily (it's not like we use the internet when we're busy, is it?) I think it would make for a much tighter community.

I'd like my topic "Help Needed" to be renamed to something like "Titus' tank log" and everyone should have that, but I'm kinda reluctant to post stuff like this because I'm new here and everyone's been here for 10+ years









This forum is amazing anyway, very grateful to have discovered it.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

that's awesome ^

rest assured though theres no big guys around here. the people like me who have thousands of posts simply have just been here that long. and post count seldom if ever relates to knowledge or anything else for that matter. 
I think everyone here, be it a member whose been here for years or someone who just signed up today should feel the freedom to post anything and everything on their mind. theres no dumb question. no irrelevant thread as long as its something you're sincere about.

and there is certainly no 'senior members' to live up to. we're all just members. im glad to have everyone whose here. I hope to have more. so post away everyone!


----------



## Titus (Dec 1, 2014)

Don't get me wrong, I've always felt welcomed and everyone should ! Just my 2 cents, I think we should look around more and post more rather than just posting in one topic.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

agreed. I don't expect anything from any one person. 
all it takes is more people. which is sort of the reason I wanted to open this thread. let some ideas flow. I mean if you're a new member and have a suggestion, shoot. why not?

glad to have you on board here though titus. you're exactly what we need more of


----------



## venturejordi (Jan 19, 2015)

Tank log sounds cool. I feel like the community here is very small, But I kinda like that Its easy to keep up.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

Yea it's def small now. Years ago it was hard to keep up. 
When you say tank log do you mean something with your profile or like a thread?


----------



## venturejordi (Jan 19, 2015)

I was thinking kinda like a new sub-forum for build logs or tank logs. where everyone has their own thread and they just post whats new or what you changed. videos of feedings or whatever.

I dont exactly know what it would be but I like looking on car forums and reading peoples build logs and see all the stuff they did what they did and changed back because they didn't like it.

With the forum being not that busy its also easy to just have a thread in the general discussion also.


----------



## Titus (Dec 1, 2014)

Wrote above, kinda like my "Help Needed" topic just named Tank Log and with everyone having one and posting daily ideas and stuff so we can all check out each others tanks. Maybe that would generate more activity. Yeah exactly like on car forums.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

Sweet idea actually 
I like it. That's also a cool way to give other people some influence too. Rather then posting a pic every now and again having your own log to update whenever sounds much better. It'll be like ur personal profile thread in a way.


----------



## Titus (Dec 1, 2014)

Exactly


----------



## venturejordi (Jan 19, 2015)

cool


----------



## venturejordi (Jan 19, 2015)

A place to post random pics/videos of your tank would also be kinda sweet. However I guess you could just post them in your log post.


----------



## BobHanssen (Mar 6, 2012)

venturejordi said:


> A place to post random pics/videos of your tank would also be kinda sweet. However I guess you could just post them in your log post.


There is currently a pictures and videos section, and a discussion for multiple different types of tanks and fish. Feel free to post your tank logs, and pictures and videos in the appropriate thread.


----------

